# Computer shuts down by itself[SOLVED]

## EOS

After emerge -uDN world computer shuts down by itself.  Sometimes it shuts down about an hour. Sometimes about 2 and there hours... Can anyone help me?

emerge --info

```
System uname: Linux-2.6.31-gentoo-r10-i686-Genuine_Intel-R-_CPU_T2060_@_1.60GHz-with-gentoo-2.0.1

Timestamp of tree: Wed, 24 Mar 2010 21:30:01 +0000

app-shells/bash:     4.1_p2-r1

dev-java/java-config: 2.1.10

dev-lang/python:     2.6.5, 3.1.2

dev-python/pycrypto: 2.1.0

dev-util/cmake:      2.8.1

sys-apps/baselayout: 2.0.1

sys-apps/openrc:     0.6.1-r1

sys-apps/sandbox:    2.2

sys-devel/autoconf:  2.13, 2.65

sys-devel/automake:  1.9.6-r3, 1.10.3, 1.11.1

sys-devel/binutils:  2.20.1

sys-devel/gcc:       4.3.4, 4.4.3

sys-devel/gcc-config: 1.4.1

sys-devel/libtool:   2.2.6b

virtual/os-headers:  2.6.33

ACCEPT_KEYWORDS="x86 ~x86"

ACCEPT_LICENSE="* -@EULA"

CBUILD="i686-pc-linux-gnu"

CFLAGS="-march=prescott -O2 -pipe -fomit-frame-pointer"

CHOST="i686-pc-linux-gnu"

CONFIG_PROTECT="/etc /usr/share/X11/xkb"

CONFIG_PROTECT_MASK="/etc/ca-certificates.conf /etc/env.d /etc/env.d/java/ /etc/fonts/fonts.conf /etc/gconf /etc/gentoo-release /etc/revdep-rebuild /etc/sandbox.d /etc/terminfo"

CXXFLAGS="-march=prescott -O2 -pipe -fomit-frame-pointer"

DISTDIR="/usr/portage/distfiles"

FEATURES="assume-digests distlocks fixpackages news parallel-fetch protect-owned sandbox sfperms strict unmerge-logs unmerge-orphans userfetch"

GENTOO_MIRRORS="ftp://ftp.linux.org.tr/gentoo/ "

LDFLAGS="-Wl,-O1"

LINGUAS="en tr"

MAKEOPTS="-j1"

PKGDIR="/usr/portage/packages"

PORTAGE_CONFIGROOT="/"

PORTAGE_RSYNC_OPTS="--recursive --links --safe-links --perms --times --compress --force --whole-file --delete --stats --timeout=180 --exclude=/distfiles --exclude=/local --exclude=/packages"

PORTAGE_TMPDIR="/var/tmp"

PORTDIR="/usr/portage"

SYNC="rsync://rsync.gentoo.org/gentoo-portage"

USE="X a52 aac acl acpi alsa berkdb bluetooth branding bzip2 cairo cdr cli consolekit cracklib crypt cups cxx dbus device-mapper dri dts dvd dvdr eds emboss encode evo extras fam firefox flac fortran gdbm gdu gif gnome gnutls gpm gstreamer gtk hal iconv ipv6 java jpeg ldap libnotify mad mikmod mng modules mp3 mp4 mpeg mudflap ncurses nls nptl nptlonly ogg opengl openmp pam pcre pdf perl png policykit ppds pppd python qt3support quicktime readline reflection sdl session spell spl ssl startup-notification svg sysfs tcpd thunar tiff truetype unicode usb vorbis win32codecs x264 x86 xml xorg xulrunner xv xvid zlib" ALSA_CARDS="ali5451 als4000 atiixp atiixp-modem bt87x ca0106 cmipci emu10k1 emu10k1x ens1370 ens1371 es1938 es1968 fm801 hda-intel intel8x0 intel8x0m maestro3 trident usb-audio via82xx via82xx-modem ymfpci" ALSA_PCM_PLUGINS="adpcm alaw asym copy dmix dshare dsnoop empty extplug file hooks iec958 ioplug ladspa lfloat linear meter mmap_emul mulaw multi null plug rate route share shm softvol" APACHE2_MODULES="actions alias auth_basic authn_alias authn_anon authn_dbm authn_default authn_file authz_dbm authz_default authz_groupfile authz_host authz_owner authz_user autoindex cache dav dav_fs dav_lock deflate dir disk_cache env expires ext_filter file_cache filter headers include info log_config logio mem_cache mime mime_magic negotiation rewrite setenvif speling status unique_id userdir usertrack vhost_alias" ELIBC="glibc" INPUT_DEVICES="evdev synaptics" KERNEL="linux" LCD_DEVICES="bayrad cfontz cfontz633 glk hd44780 lb216 lcdm001 mtxorb ncurses text" LINGUAS="en tr" RUBY_TARGETS="ruby18" USERLAND="GNU" VIDEO_CARDS="Intel" 

Unset:  CPPFLAGS, CTARGET, EMERGE_DEFAULT_OPTS, FFLAGS, INSTALL_MASK, LANG, LC_ALL, PORTAGE_COMPRESS, PORTAGE_COMPRESS_FLAGS, PORTAGE_RSYNC_EXTRA_OPTS, PORTDIR_OVERLAY
```

Last edited by EOS on Sat Mar 27, 2010 12:40 pm; edited 1 time in total

----------

## DirtyHairy

If the machine shuts down during emerge, I'd first check if it may be running to hot - you can use the contents of /proc/acpi/thermal to monitor the temperatures and trip points. If there are no thermal issues, I'd next try memcheck...

----------

## d2_racing

Next time, double check if your fans are running and also if your CPU need a little cleanup.

Heat can cause hard reset and shutdown.

----------

## EOS

Thank you for your interest. I think i've a problem with my battery. Cause i took my battery out and everything OK now. Greetings from Istanbul.

----------

## d2_racing

Nice  :Razz: 

----------

